# Http Request Weiterleitung



## Tarantoga (24. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich weis, dass das ein Java Forum ist, aber weil hier eigentlich immer recht kompetente Leute herumschwirren, hoffe ich auch bei folgendem Problem Rat zu finden.

Ich habe eine WebAnalytics Anwendung geschrieben (natürlich in Java ) im Stile von GoogleAnalytics.
Beim Aufruf einer track.jsp werden alle relevanten Daten abgefragt bzw. Cookies ausgetauscht.

Nun möchte ich natürlich, dass dieses Tracking auch asynchron auf anderen Seiten eingebettet werden kann. D.h. ich brächte eine Möglichkeit in Javascript einen Http-Request zu kopieren und dann asynchron an den Server weiterzuschicken.
Also der User requested eine Seite, bekommt diese von welchem Server auch immer zurückgegeben und im Hintergrund leitet JS die Anfrage an meinen Server weiter als ob man direkt darauf zugreifen würde.

Ihr wisst sicherlich was ich damit meine.
Bis dahin schonmal vielen Dank für etwaige Tipps.

LG
Tarantoga


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2012)

ich hoffe nur dass es so etwas bösartiges nicht auf globaler Ebene gibt, 
höchstens das wohl kaum verhinderbare JavaScript um jeden Button/ Link einzeln platziert..


----------



## Tarantoga (24. Apr 2012)

Äh, wie bitte?
Ich möchte einfach JS im Header einer Seite platzieren, dass beim Aufruf ebendieser Seite, den Request an den AnalyticsServer weiterleitet.

Ich könnte natürlich bei jeder einzelnen Seite den Controller so modifizieren, dass er mein Analytics Programm benutzt, aber mit dem Trackingcode wäre es um einiges eleganter, wie ich finde.
Noch dazu kann ich dann auch meine nicht-javabasierten WebAnwendungen tracken.

Google Analytics wird doch wohl jeder schonmal benutzt haben!? So würde ich mir das eben auch vorstellen.


----------

